# Question About My Starmate 4



## Behmer01655 (Jan 18, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone can help. I have had a Starmate 4 for some time and love it. I have been using it in my personal vehicle and in my truck at work. In order to limit the amount of stuff I have to transfer back and forth. (I'm using my old antenna in my truck) I bought an additional cigarette lighter adapter and put it in my car. The problem is that whenever I start my car the power is temporarily cut to the Starmate, which erases the recorded stream. This is an annoyance to say the least. This doesn't happen in the truck. I know that the problem is with the cigarette lighter adapter. The new adapter cuts the power in either vehicle, the old one doesn't. Is there a specific kind of adapter that I should look for that will do what the old one does and not what the new one does?

Thanks,


----------

